# 2 door conversion fest!



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

lets see those 2 door conversions, caddies, new impalas, wagons, etc. :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

USE THE SEARCH


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 2 2008, 06:05 PM~11763480
> *USE THE SEARCH
> *


fuck no.



anyways, back to the topic, not mine but I love mini's work :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and yet again we have another useless thread :angry:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 2 2008, 06:09 PM~11763510
> *and yet again we have another useless thread :angry:
> *


 :uh: okaaaaaay fool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 2 2008, 06:15 PM~11763547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shits tight homie, keep the pics comin, I am doing a conversion on my 94 impala SS so I'll take pics later, maybe tomorrow. I found it's easier to cut it up with an Xacto knife and lighter. I heated up the Xacto and it's sooooo much easier to cut :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2008, 07:19 PM~11764026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you make the door longer? :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2008, 08:19 PM~11764026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this 

if you get rid of it let me know :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

300c to a 2dr with magnum front end


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

my impala. I know I didn't do the best job lining it up but every time I start a new kit, I try one more thing different. It's a good way to learn for me...plus the whole kit was $5 at Big lots :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 07:32 PM~11764192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I hate making my own body lines!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 2 2008, 08:35 PM~11764219
> *:uh: I hate making my own body lines!
> *


me too

:angry: it sucks cuz i cant get it right


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 07:36 PM~11764247
> *me too
> 
> :angry: it sucks cuz i cant get it right
> *


me neither, that's why I knew I would have trouble doing that so I cut off the WHOLE DOOR LINE instead of just moving the pillar. plus it also moves the door lock and the door handle :cheesy:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

nevermind, I found it.... ALSO NOT MINE (obviously...hahaha)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MINI's


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 07:47 PM~11764367
> *MINI's
> *


 :banghead: WHEN CAN I BE AS GOOD AS YOU FOOLS!?!?!?
























































I know, just practice but still, I need a hella lot of practice lol


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont think this topic is useless I like it! Heres my capalla roadster!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

^^^^ Damn homie, that shit is tight as hell!!! ^^^^


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 2 2008, 09:52 PM~11764421
> *^^^^ Damn homie, that shit is tight as hell!!! ^^^^
> *


x2 deffinatly thinkin outside the box on that one!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11764484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I just had that idea today


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is the red rop top ! I fucked up the mix on the resin top and when i primered the car the roof turned to a sponge so i hacked it off and went with the drop top look !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

look at all the pics on this page...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=370467&st=820


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2008, 08:19 PM~11764026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn mini! tight as hell! whered u get the rims?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah what the hell.....



































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 2 2008, 09:45 PM~11764961
> *Ah what the hell.....
> 
> 
> ...


damn! i love this car! where did those wheels come from?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that wagon is crazy


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I got it with a warped roof. My friend painted it and the roof warped some how, he has no idea, it was testors blurple I think its called. Orinally was going to be a convertable then I got to thinking and now its acrazy roadster lol Need to finish this one too, probably after my civic build Ill do this side by side with my Si build!


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

it was a 1/18 scale ertl '99 sub but i got bored.a few cuts and some goooood green later and you got this 2door tahoe.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hers a cuple of mine 


32 ford pheaton 










06 charger

















300 c








and a pic b4 i opened it up


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 2 2008, 08:47 PM~11764976
> *damn! i love this car! where did those wheels come from?
> *


That's 2 different cars


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 2 2008, 08:32 PM~11764829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0   Useless topic my ass, this is gold. I'llpost pics tomorow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

How about adding a 4 dr roof to another car to make it a custom 2dr ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Or taking a 2dr and making it a 4dr !










Or even a 6dr LOL!










When you are able to build in plastic and resin there are nolimits to what can be created ! Only thing holding you back is your self !


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 09:03 AM~11767773
> *How  about  adding  a  4 dr  roof  to  another  car  to  make  it  a  custom  2dr ?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking wagon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 09:06 AM~11767786
> *Or  taking  a  2dr  and  making  it  a 4dr !
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to see these casted.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 09:03 AM~11767773
> *How  about  adding  a  4 dr  roof  to  another  car  to  make  it  a  custom  2dr ?
> 
> 
> ...


cant tell what kinda car that is, but i see a 70 cuda AAR hoodscoop :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 2 2008, 09:42 PM~11764316
> *nevermind, I found it.... ALSO NOT MINE (obviously...hahaha)
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better in person and has adjustable suspention and has door locks


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

why not


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 07:03 AM~11767773
> *How  about  adding  a  4 dr  roof  to  another  car  to  make  it  a  custom  2dr ?
> 
> 
> ...



Hey , love it ! But what is this for a Car ???
The Style looks really cool as a 2 dr. Wagon !


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

anybody wanna sell a 2dr rag caprice??? not done :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:uh: I guess this sure is a useless topic. LOL


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Oct 2 2008, 11:52 PM~11765021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 3 2008, 08:39 AM~11767915
> *cant tell what kinda car that is, but i see a 70 cuda AAR hoodscoop :biggrin:
> *


skylark... im pretty sure


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 3 2008, 08:57 PM~11773364
> *skylark... im pretty sure
> *


Its a 70 Torino GT ! 

I made the hood ! It looks like the AAR Cuda .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool stuff up in here...










:nicoderm:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 3 2008, 05:58 PM~11774557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty cool... impala buckets and caprice dash.... i like the caprice dash better....
































too bad u forgot the rear view mirror lens  :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

its on there now , alone with correct door panels and a way lower suspension.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 3 2008, 06:07 PM~11774640
> *its on there now , alone with correct door panels and a way lower suspension.....
> *


u got the 2-door panels in now? and u kno the LIL RULE..... pics or it didn't happen


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2008, 09:10 PM~11774680
> *u got the 2-door panels in now? and u kno the LIL RULE..... pics or it didn't happen
> *


:yes: i know its dusty i took these just for you......... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> :yes: i know its dusty i took these just for you......... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

couldnt agree more with mini...theres not much you cant do with plastic. 

heres a few that are not on shelves at any hobby store, that i built

93-96 ford f-150 supercab








GMC jimmy panel, stuffed with a mid engine RWD ferrari engine---1/20 scale---
































49 merc..tons of mods
























the known *cadzilla*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well dammit it was there , i put it on when i did the panels.......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2008, 11:28 PM~11774826
> *couldnt agree more with mini...theres not much you cant do with plastic.
> 
> heres a few that are not on shelves at any hobby store, that i built
> ...


those arnt 2 door "conversions"


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Oct 2 2008, 06:09 PM~11763510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Fellas, I don't know if this counts but how about a 2-door 51 chevy fleetline 
into a 4-door 51 chevy fleetline. i've never seen a model kit of one so i have 
to make my own.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Oct 4 2008, 12:44 AM~11775276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: useless topic my ass. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Oct 4 2008, 12:44 AM~11775276
> *Fellas, I don't know if this counts but how about a 2-door 51 chevy fleetline
> into a 4-door 51 chevy fleetline. i've never seen a model kit of one so i have
> to make my own.
> ...


Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice.........


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like that 300


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 3 2008, 01:37 AM~11766839
> *:0     Useless topic my ass, this is gold. I'llpost pics tomorow :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0   


















2dr Ls wagon - called "RARE BREED" :0 Comin soon folks :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Oct 3 2008, 10:44 PM~11775276
> *Fellas, I don't know if this counts but how about a 2-door 51 chevy fleetline
> into a 4-door 51 chevy fleetline. i've never seen a model kit of one so i have
> to make my own.
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:angry: damn I was hoping to get my dremel tool in the mail this week so it can be easier to smoothen everything out on my Impala because it will take forever to sand everything off. I'm sanding down the trimming, handles, and have to even out the doors...this sucks using sandpaper...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> couldnt agree more with mini...theres not much you cant do with plastic.
> 
> heres a few that are not on shelves at any hobby store, that i built
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 ok bri


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 2 2008, 07:09 PM~11763510
> *and yet again we have another useless comment by Shouldbedead! :werd:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh really
thats what they said about you
you should be dead


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:uh: Gooooooood one!!!! Go play in traffic.... Your clearly fucking with a head on collision here homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Oct 6 2008, 11:19 PM~11798251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok boys play nicely ,or ill take your models away ,now you guys dont want that now do you ,,,,,,,????/nnooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dadecounty ,ok then play nicely ok boys 










































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


sounds like a train wreck


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 6 2008, 09:54 PM~11798557
> * :uh: Gooooooood one!!!! Go play in traffic.... Your clearly fucking with a head on collision here homie...   :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i googled mojave des*s*ert

and came up with this:









its de*s*ert. 1 s.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11805973
> *really i thought that of you
> plus if your real nice i'll haul your sorry ass into the middle of the mojave dessert
> *


KEVIN WHY ?


This was dead and over with .Why must you string shit out every time something is said about you . You haven't grown up yet fool . IT'S THE INTERNETS , ACT HARD IS ONLY IMPRESSING YOUR SELF ! 

Just shut the fuck up and practice the skills. Your alright when you keep your mouth shut , and its been claim around here for a few weeks now so dont start the pussy ass shit up again over some bull shit words !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2008, 06:41 PM~11806102
> *KEVIN    WHY  ?
> This  was  dead  and  over  with  .Why  must  you  string  shit  out  every time  something  is  said  about  you  . You  haven't  grown  up  yet  fool . IT'S  THE  INTERNETS  , ACT  HARD  IS  ONLY  IMPRESSING  YOUR SELF  !
> 
> ...



true


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11806102
> *KEVIN     WHY  ?
> This   was   dead   and  over  with   .Why  must  you   string   shit  out  every time  something   is  said  about   you  . You   haven't  grown  up  yet  fool . IT'S   THE   INTERNETS   , ACT   HARD  IS  ONLY  IMPRESSING  YOUR SELF  !
> 
> ...


X2, no need to stir the fire, it's almost out, let it die


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11806102
> *KEVIN    WHY  ?
> This  was  dead  and  over  with  .Why  must  you  string  shit  out  every time  something  is  said  about  you  . You  haven't  grown  up  yet  fool . IT'S  THE  INTERNETS  , ACT  HARD  IS  ONLY  IMPRESSING  YOUR SELF  !
> 
> ...


ditto

he does the same shit over on MCM :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 7 2008, 06:47 PM~11806172
> *ditto
> 
> he does the same shit over on MCM :uh:
> *


so who tells the story
you or me
this is mild to whats going on on MCM
the foo on MCM comes into all my threads and starts shit
this guy dosent hunt me down to start shit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no but your stinging bullshit along, and you do the same on MCM, if you didnt start that "challenge" thread, it woulda ended, but you did it anyway. just stop actin tough and build and just post up your updates ect


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11806204
> *so who tells the story
> you or me
> this is mild to whats going on on MCM
> ...


all the more reason to let it go and not start shit...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lets not whore this perfectly good topic, lets at least take it to random....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 08:50 PM~11806204
> *so who tells the story
> you or me
> this is mild to whats going on on MCM
> ...


WHO THE FUCK CARES ! ITS JUST BULL SHIT WORDS POSTED ON A INTERNET WEB SITE FROM SOMEONES KEYBOARD ! 

Kevin you acting out cause of what someone types shows that your a bitch! And every time you act out over what is said just backs that up ! Stop being a bitch ! Just build your fucked up models , and keep all your bull shit out of everything else ! You honestly can't be this fucking stupid to not relize what the big picture really is ! THEY FUCK WITH YOU CAUSE YOUR A BITCH ABOUT EVERYTHING LIKE A LITTLE GIRL ! 

People only fuck with LIAR'S, THEIVES, SNITCHES, and BITCHES ! So which 1 are you ? If you were grown up about this bull shit you would ignore it or leave the site if you were the center of a problem ! If you act up on MCM like you did ,or do on here then you diffently bring this bullshit on yourself ! 

You cant go with the flow why stick around ? I for 1 wouldn't want to be the bitch that everyone disliked and fucked with on a web site just to let everyone take aim at me for a free laugh , i would just leave and keep to my self ! GROW UP OR GET LOST !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2008, 10:02 PM~11806359
> *WHO  THE  FUCK  CARES  !    ITS  JUST  BULL  SHIT  WORDS  POSTED  ON  A  INTERNET  WEB  SITE  FROM  SOMEONES  KEYBOARD !
> 
> Kevin  you  acting  out  cause of  what  someone  types    shows  that  your  a  bitch!  And  every  time  you  act  out  over  what  is  said  just  backs  that  up !  Stop  being  bitch  !  Just  build  your  fucked  up models ,  keep  you  your  bull shit  out  of  everything else !  You  honestly  can't  be  this  fucking  stupid    to  not  relize  what  the big  picture  really  is  ! THEY  FUCK  WITH  YOU  CAUSE  YOUR  A  BITCH  ABOUT  EVERYTHING  LIKE  A  LITTLE  GIRL !
> ...


x2


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

This is what i have ..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that is NICE


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The last Project was this ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 8 2008, 04:48 PM~11814946
> *This is what i have ..
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS WICKED BRO!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 8 2008, 03:48 PM~11814946
> *This is what i have ..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :worship: That is tight as hell man, looks real good.

























:angry: Why didnt think of that...oh yea because I already had half of a malibu wagon sitting hear nevermind :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 4 2008, 06:24 PM~11779232
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




 this is the body style im goin' for...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn sidetoside,i forgot all about that monte wag :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 07:50 PM~11806204
> *
> this guy dosent hunt me down to start shit
> *


Mark


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 dats clean homie


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Here's a Caprice body with an Impala's guts and engine that I am working on. This is where I am so far!!!










And this is what I want it to look like when the conversion is done :biggrin:


----------



## mike c (Oct 10, 2008)

my 4 door into 2 door escalade


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 22 2008, 10:06 PM~11946284
> *Here's a Caprice body with an Impala's guts and engine that I am working on. This is where I am so far!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yhat is going to be clen WEST ! I also plan on doing up a Caprice as a 2dr in the future i like the big body look as a 2dr !


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> WHOA!!! one of my finds was talkin bout doing this with a real 4 door 62 impala wagon and i told him it would look dumb. now i can say that. shit looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11955441
> *Yhat  is  going  to  be  clen  WEST !  I  also  plan  on  doing  up  a  Caprice  as  a  2dr  in  the  future i like  the  big  body  look  as  a  2dr !
> *


Thanks Mini :cheesy: I've been wanting to do one of these for a while, I'm glad I finally got a chance to get to it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT FORGET FELLAS IN A WEEK START'S ARE LAST BUILD OFF FOR 08 WHICH IS 


Nov. ,Dec -- WHAT IF ! </span>

This build off should be based on 1 of 2 things ! * 1* What if the made kit of ! _** This could be from a kit never made such ass a 96 caprice with the open rear Wheel wells to a detailed snap kit !**_ *2* What is the real car companies made 1 of these ! <span style=\'color:red\'>_** Like a Buick GN Wagon ,Or a Mustang 4dr !** _ Make it something that you have wondered *WHY DID THEY NEVER DO THAT ! * (( Just for fun ))

SO IF ANYONE SEEN A COOL IDEA IN HERE AND WANT TO TRY IT ,OR YOU GUYS ARE AT A BUILDER BLOCK WITH YOUR CUSTOM BUILDS BRING THEM INTO THIS LAST BUILD OFF AND GET IT DONE !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11946284
> *Here's a Caprice body with an Impala's guts and engine that I am working on. This is where I am so far!!!
> 
> 
> ...


did u just sand the back door and move the piller back and rescribe the door???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 24 2008, 11:29 AM~11961770
> *did u just sand the back door and move the piller back and rescribe the door???
> *



YEA I THINK THATS WHAT  HE DONE ON THIS 408 !

BUT I KNOW ITS ALL I DID WHEN DOING THIS IMPALA










IT LOOKS BETTER THEN TRYING TO SHORTEN UP THE CAR !


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2008, 07:40 PM~11806091
> *i googled mojave dessert
> 
> and came up with this:
> ...


that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 08:52 AM~11962031
> *YEA  I  THINK    THATS  WHAT  HE  DONE  ON THIS  408  !
> 
> BUT  I  KNOW  ITS  ALL I  DID  WHEN  DOING THIS  IMPALA
> ...


  cool gotta try that one day


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 8 2008, 06:54 PM~11815012
> *The last Project was this ...
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good homie. tha 1st ever integra wagon :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

you all got some bad ass ideas here,i like the 2 door impala mini and the integra wagon is sick!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Oct 24 2008, 10:29 AM~11961770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Yep sure does... and I like that Impala too Mini


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 22 2008, 09:06 PM~11946284
> *Here's a Caprice body with an Impala's guts and engine that I am working on. This is where I am so far!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hope you guys dont mind, but i think im gonna build this too....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 26 2008, 02:07 PM~11976726
> *hope you guys dont mind, but i think im gonna build this too....
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 27 2008, 10:09 AM~11983268
> * :cheesy:
> *


did ALOT of work last night and still aint close. its harder than it looks....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i know is i aint that good yet....


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

wow been a while since i worked on models. been busy with the low low bikes and the 1:1 cars. but everyonce in a while its nice to work on my models.

...so las night i worked on my impala 2 door. I chopped up a caddy and plan on kind of putting them together to make something weird lol... post pics later


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Such a pain to post pics now. But wanted to add my .02 to the thread


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------

